# Printing photos



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can take memory stick and get photos printed? Does somewhere in Dubai Mall have this facility? Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are numerous photo shops across the city and one in every mall. It's the place that does your numerous passport/visa photos.
-


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Any of these shops should do that for you
Services, Photo Development The Dubai Mall


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

There's a place next to the Canon store upstairs that charges 1 AED for a photo.
That's ONE DIRHAM!!!


----------

